# [SOLVED] Nvidia fan regulator



## 147gamer (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello everybody,im looking for the best fan speed regulator software for nvidia cards so do you have any recommendations which one should I get?I found RivaTuner but I don't see or hear any changes when i turn the fan speed up so i am searching for a new one.Oh and I have x64 win 7


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Nvidia fan regulator*

If you want a really good fan regulator then it would be best to buy an aftermarket fan for your card and use the intergrated controller that comes with it.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Nvidia fan regulator*



147gamer said:


> Hello everybody,im looking for the best fan speed regulator software for nvidia cards so do you have any recommendations which one should I get?I found RivaTuner but I don't see or hear any changes when i turn the fan speed up so i am searching for a new one.Oh and I have x64 win 7


Did you hit the apply button down at the bottom of the program screen when you turned up the fan speed. Riva tuner is about as good as it gets. You could try EVGA Precision. I have had some luck with it as well.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia fan regulator*

Try evga precision. You can download an older version.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/EVGA-Precision-1.5.1-download-2112.html 
Or, register at the evga site and get the latest version.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia fan regulator*

I would also upgrade your psu for your specs to 650w corsair or seasonic


----------

